# How Do You Call Sheep?



## renee7 (Mar 15, 2003)

I know, probably a silly question. But maybe not as silly as I feel going out and calling, 'Here, sheepeee, sheepeee."

And of course they don't pay any attention.

I got 10 wethers yesterday. They are really little. They wiegh about 20 lbs. And my pature is really tall. So they can get lost real easy.

I went out and found them, and also found that they drive real easy.

By the way, they are part Katahdins. This is my first sheep

I guess you can't call them.


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

I get them used to the grain bucket. Then all I have to do is rattle it and they come running.


----------



## mysticokra (Feb 5, 2003)

Patty0315 said:


> I get them used to the grain bucket. Then all I have to do is rattle it and they come running.


Try yelling "rattle, rattle, clink, clink."


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

Patty0315 said:


> I get them used to the grain bucket. Then all I have to do is rattle it and they come running.



I lost 7 head of ewes and a very large ram that got out in the alfalfa by rtattilng a grain bucket to get them to follow me..... almost saved the ram, but really did not know what i was doing when i stuck his gut..... running sheep on that type of feed would not be a good idea ...... they ran nearly 300 yards to the barn around me cause they knew they were not where they belonged. So much for the registered suffolk crop that year..... but it weeded out the ones prone to bloat pretty kwik.

but your little fellas will get used to you and come running when they see you coming out to feed them.

One day i spect i might get back into sheep, and btw, theswiss use those funny looking horn pipes to call their livestock years ago i believe.

William


----------



## primroselane (May 10, 2002)

Bring feed and they will come.


----------



## WildHorseLuvr (Mar 24, 2004)

My situation was a little different as I started with bottle babies. My problem was getting them to NOT come every time they saw me! However, after they were weaned, I taught them to come when I called by rattling grain in a can. They all learned their individual names quite easily, although usually once I called the first name, they all came running. It was quite a sight seeing huge Suffolk wethers all racing for the barn...they often outran the farm dogs.  

I know what you mean about the "Here sheepie!" thing. I got tired of yelling "Here Arnold, here Bummer..." so I taught mine to also come to a whistle, just like I whistle for the dogs. Almost any cue accompanied by a grain can rattling will teach them to come when you call. Even a dinner bell would likely work. Just reward them with a small grain treat each time they come. Sheep are a lot smarter than you might think.


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

We have a "Woooop Whoooop" call, came from the shepherd I bought my first sheep from... they were already trained to that, and it's stuck now for 10 years! I can call them whether or not I have grain. they Baaaa back, then come running to see what I want!


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

I feed all the animals at the same time, (dog, burro, sheep, pigs, geese, chickens). I whistle for the dog. They all come down to the house when I whistle


----------



## renee7 (Mar 15, 2003)

Looks like food is the thing. Thanks for all your replies


----------

